# I feel like a jerk.



## J.huff23 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok, so as some of you may know, my rattie girl has developed a good sized tumor on her side. Her cage has always smelled, no matter how many times I cleaned it. But now, that smell has doubled and Im not sure if its related to the tumor or not.

I thought about moving her into the garage to get rid of the smell. But if I do that I feel like Im a terrible person for putting a sick rat in the garage just because of the smell. 

I dont want to do it, but I cant stand the smell. I hate the idea of my poor girl being out in the garage alone and sick.

Any advice?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't know what it is, is it a rat?, sounds like it.  The truth might be that it's getting old and, along with the tumor, it might not be taken care of like it use to, like an out-cast, not wanting to be touched and paid attention to.  If that's a fact, it may not be realized, so the neglect would bring on a bad smell.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 30, 2010)

She is very well taken care of. I use to hold her daily, then she started getting bitey so I dont hold her as much anymore. She is fed and is given fresh water when needed. I clean her cage when needed. I take care of my pets.


----------



## Rick & Brandy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Bi-odor!!!!!!!!!*

Try some BI-ODOR, you squirt it into the water, I swear by it!! I keep 2 bunnies and 2 rats in my living room and use this on everyone!! I dont think I could keep them in here without it!! I HOPE THAT IT CAN HELP YOU!! 
You can also try the new pellet formula, it actually has amonia block right in the food!


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 30, 2010)

What kind of bedding are you using?


----------



## Kathy (Jul 30, 2010)

If she smells and is biting, she is suffering and in pain.  Please do the right thing and put her to sleep.  There are many clinics that will do this for a very small fee.  I'm asking you, please, don't let her live his last days alone and suffering in a garage.  Let her die peacefully and gently in your hands.   It doesn't matter how much you hold her, do the right thing, take her to a vet, and let her go.  I know it hurts, but it is the greatest gift you can give her.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Kathy said:


> If she smells and is biting, she is suffering and in pain.  Please do the right thing and put her to sleep.  There are many clinics that will do this for a very small fee.  I'm asking you, please, don't let her live his last days alone and suffering in a garage.  Let her die peacefully and gently in your hands.   It doesn't matter how much you hold her, do the right thing, take her to a vet, and let her go.  I know it hurts, but it is the greatest gift you can give her.


I didnt move her to the garage. She has been in my bed room for 2 years. It's so cute, whenever she hears me opening a bag of whatever food, she comes running and sticks her nose out of her home. 

She has been bitey for a year, but the stronger smell is more recent. I also noticed that one of her eyes sticks out way more than the other one.

So this means she's suffering? I dont want her to suffer.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, she is suffering.  She has a tumor that is slowly killing her, her eye ball is out, the smell is more than likely from some time of infection.....no one can tell you what to do, just try to make your decisions based on what is best for your pet, and not yourself.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok, I dont want her to suffer. I will call the local vet today. I know that rats dont have a long lifespan, but I wish she could be around for longer. When she was still friendly, I would walk around the house with her perched on my shoulder. I would sit down and watch T.V. with her too. Im going to have her put down. This sucks. 

Thanks Kathy and everybody else.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a pet rat named Crackers that I loved very much too.  They have such wonderful personalities and little quirks that make them so special.  Mine also developed a tumor which is sadly so common.  J. Huff, it is very sad, but how many rats get to live such wonderful lives full of so much care and love?  Not a whole lot.  Please keep us posted on what you do, I will be thinking of you.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Well I called the local vet clinic and they told me that they wont put down anything except dogs and cats. I called another local Animal Hospital but they are closed. 

Im going to keep her as comfortable as possible untill I cant find somewhere locally to have her put to sleep.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 30, 2010)

Dont you wish that large wild animals had this option ? most of them end up curling in a ball for a few weeks and die naturally. And then someone eats their carcass.

I kinda wish it was like that in captivity, then we dont need to deal with the remorse of mudering them. 

sad to think about.

Btw, if you cant find anyone, and really think shes unable to live, as in eat drink, sleep, poop and move around in the cage, you could try pre-killing her yourself. But that might be abit hard on you... I guess its up to you though. Homemade CO2?


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 30, 2010)

She still eats, drinks, and moves around. But like I said, one of her eyes is sticking out pretty far. And her tumor is pretty good sized.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Somebody told me to go buy something at the store and feed it to her so she will "go to sleep". 

This seems so cruel to me, feeding her poison. And I dont think I would have the heart. Im going to call the other animal hospital again tomorrow and see if they are open.


----------



## Shell (Jul 30, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Somebody told me to go buy something at the store and feed it to her so she will "go to sleep".
> 
> This seems so cruel to me, feeding her poison. And I dont think I would have the heart. Im going to call the other animal hospital again tomorrow and see if they are open.


Yeah that seems cruel. Most vets that deal with small animals (dogs and cats) should be willing to do it. We were a primarily dog, cat, horse, and cow clinic, but euthanized numerous sick, old rats over the years. Typically the dose for a kitten is all that it requires, and much less cruel then just poisoning her, poison makes them ill before dying. It's doesn't just stop their heart like the euthanasia solutions.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yea Im going to call the other vet tomorrow if they are open. Untill then, Im going to keep her as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Shell (Jul 30, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Yea Im going to call the other vet tomorrow if they are open. Untill then, Im going to keep her as comfortable as possible.


That's all you can do. It's tough making this decision, and I completely understand what you are going through. Just try to focus on the happy times you had with her, it's tough to do but it helps. It really does sounds like you are making the right choice for her.


----------



## NikiP (Jul 30, 2010)

If one of the regular vet clinics won't do it, might there be an animal shelter that might have a vet working for them that would be willing to?


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 30, 2010)

NikiP said:


> If one of the regular vet clinics won't do it, might there be an animal shelter that might have a vet working for them that would be willing to?


I have no clue. Like I said, Im going to get a hold of the animal hosptial tomorrow if they are open. If they wont do it, I dont know what I will do.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well they werent open today either. I doubt they will be open on a sunday either. So monday Im going to give them a call.


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 31, 2010)

Rick & Brandy said:


> Try some BI-ODOR, you squirt it into the water, I swear by it!! I keep 2 bunnies and 2 rats in my living room and use this on everyone!! I dont think I could keep them in here without it!! I HOPE THAT IT CAN HELP YOU!!
> You can also try the new pellet formula, it actually has amonia block right in the food!


Those 'ammonia blockers' have a chemical (begins with an M) that causes crystals to form in the kidneys, thereby creating kidney stones in your pet.  I would not use those.


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I cant find a vet around here that puts down small animals. Everywhere I called said the same thing "We only do dogs and cats".


----------



## Kathy (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, that's too bad - my vet will put down any sick animal - and so will the animal shelters so they don't suffer.  Do you have a humane society?  That's sad.


----------



## Caramell (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you considered a CO2 chamber?


----------



## pouchedrat (Aug 2, 2010)

You say the odor is worse now.... I have a question.  Have you actually had a vet check to see if it IS a tumor on the rat or not????  If there's an increase in odor and you still are cleaning and caring for the rat, then it COULD very well be a REALLY bad abcess and not a tumor at all.  Untrained eyes can't really tell the difference, they can look EXTREMELY similar.   I had a rat with an abcess that was enormous on his side, thought it was a tumor but then the vet cut it open and drained it.  Eventually he needed surgery since it was so large, though, since it just left a wide opening in his side. 

Honestly though, it's something that should be examined, if it is.  If it really was a tumor and you tried draining it, that would be horrible.....


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 2, 2010)

I will post some pictures of her tonight.


----------



## Exo (Aug 2, 2010)

Almost all the rats I've ever had have died because of tumors....I loved them but thankfully my vet is plenty willing to put down rats. Only once did I have to put a rat down because it was bleeding from the mouth and was having trouble breathing (he had problems breathing for a few months and the vet said it was plasmosis somthing or other) and I couldn't contact the vet....I ended up shooting him in the head with a .22. I hated to do it but it was kinder than letting him suffer for who knows how long. I no longer keep rats because they seem to get health problems at the drop of a hat and I get too attached....it's like loosing a dog every 2 years.

If worse comes to pass, you may want to consider doing it yourself.


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 2, 2010)

Would it her her if I hold her? I opened her home a while ago and she walked up and stuck her head out of the door. Would it do any harm to hold her?


----------



## Exo (Aug 2, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Would it her her if I hold her? I opened her home a while ago and she walked up and stuck her head out of the door. Would it do any harm to hold her?


If she dosen't try to bite you when you pick her up then it should be fine....I don't really think you'd make things any worse at this point anyway, just be very gentle.


----------



## pouchedrat (Aug 2, 2010)

if she's by herself i'm sure she's lonely and craving attention of ANY kind...  it shouldnt' hurt to hold her.  Rats are such extremely social creatures, being by herself and not being held or pet is probably pretty upsetting to her right now.  

If her behavior is changing and she gets more nippy, it could be the tumor hurting her.  Just be careful... give her her favorite treats, talk to her, pet her head or whatever.  i love my ratties, but I do know that feeling when they're old and cranky, of should I hold them or not or would it just hurt them?  when they're frail and weak and you're not sure if it's more harm than good.. but they still want it.


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 2, 2010)

*Bummer Jake*

I would "thump" and FREEZE her, if was Me.....when the feeling of suffering came to me....But that is me....and I look at Rats, usually differently 
OR: Peanut-Buttered Pain killers 
{Hope does Not sound "In-Sensitive" - She has reached that Age}

I have kept Many rats over years....But for different purposes....my daughter Amanda would rescue a couple, now and then, that made it to opening eyes, eating solids stage.....One named "Ron", was a great pet, and Never bit us.

She just picked out 3 new Blue Rats last weekend  They are safe, now that the Snakes are gone.... I already got "attached", to one little soft girl 
They ALL cuddle together 

GL w/ your next Fuzzy Pet Bud - J


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 2, 2010)

I took a few pictures of her side. Tell me what you think.


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 3, 2010)

Well I was laying down on the couch and watching T.V. with her and she fell asleep under my shirt for over an hour. Im giving her some treats tonight. I still dont know what Im going to do since none of the local vets would put her to sleep. I dont have the heart to do it myself. It sounds silly to say that, but I just would not be able to do it.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 3, 2010)

Not silly at all, she is beautiful!  There is no way I could take her life either, I would just do what you are doing - hold her and comfort her, give her treats, and put it in God's hands to take her when the time is right.  They are such sweet, precious gifts.


----------



## super-pede (Aug 3, 2010)

I know it sounds bad since most do it for feeder rats but a CO2 chamber(an  air-tight tupperware container with a hole to put the nozzle through works well)is very peaceful way to die.They just go to sleep in a eternal dream.


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have been calling other no so local places today. I called half a dozen vets/animal hospitals and a humane society. Everyone I call gives me a number of another person to call, and all of them get an attitude with me and act like Im wasting their time. The only one I found that would do it is 2 hours away. Im getting so frustrated. She hardly moves now. When she walks, she does it very slowly. I dont want to lose her, but Im not going to watch her suffer.

Other than a CO2 chamber, is there any other way to humanely put her to sleep?


----------



## Julia (Aug 3, 2010)

First of all, I'm sorry about your rat.  I had a mouse that I had to put to sleep about a year ago, and it was no fun.  It was worse to watch her suffering though.

I soaked a bunch of cotton balls in rubbing alcohol, then covered those with a thick layer of tissues.  Put all of that into a deli cup, placed Trixie on top of the tissues, and closed the lid (but did not seal it tightly).  It only took a few minutes before she was sleeping and she didn't struggle or otherwise panic.  I left her in there for 10 minutes (or so) longer until I couldn't see her heart beating or that she was breathing.  She was absolutely asleep well before she died.  

This is probably very similar to a CO2 chamber, but I didn't have to go out and buy anything extra to make it.

I'm still trying to get over the fact that none of your local vets/animal hospitals will do this for you!


----------



## Kathy (Aug 3, 2010)

I would drive the 2 hours......


----------



## Shell (Aug 3, 2010)

I agree, Jake. A 2 hr drive may seem like a bit much but if it guarantees a peaceful end for your friend, it is worth it. 

I don't use the clinic I was a tech at anymore because they don't treat reptiles, so it was easier to switch all of mine to the vet that does. I drive an hour and a half to see him, be it for the cat's routine checkups or an emergency with one of the snakes. It's a pain sometimes, but very worth the care my critters get. 

Whatever you choose to do, my thoughts are with you, she is a cute little rat.


----------



## BQC123 (Aug 3, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Other than a CO2 chamber, is there any other way to humanely put her to sleep?


Honestly, some of the most humane ways are messy, and not something a pet owner wants to do. If you do choose one of these methods you need to be sure you can follow through without hesitation so the animal does not suffer. Perhaps one of the vets could give you a better suggestion. 
In your case I would say go CO2, or have somebody else do it for you. Any friends who feed pre-killed to reptiles? They are usually quick and clean if they have done it many times.
Google euthanasia guidelines for some other ideas.


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Im going to get a hold of that place and if I still cant find anywhere locally, I will take her there.


----------



## Exo (Aug 4, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Thanks everyone. Im going to get a hold of that place and if I still cant find anywhere locally, I will take her there.


Good idea, My last rat was put to sleep because of a almost identical tumor to the one your rat has. The vet said that it was most likely cancer, and had I not had him put to sleep the tumor would have kept growing untill it caused the skin to split and the rat would have bled to death.

2 hours isn't that bad considering the alternative.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm hoping he went today.   I had mine put to sleep for the same reason.  Their little lives are so darn short.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 5, 2010)

I've seen tumors like that rupture, drain, and scab over without an issue.  If it's not causing her any noticable discomfort, I don't see any reason to have her put to sleep at this point.

Sorry if I missed where he said it was causing her discomfort, if he did.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 5, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I've seen tumors like that rupture, drain, and scab over without an issue.  If it's not causing her any noticable discomfort, I don't see any reason to have her put to sleep at this point.
> 
> Sorry if I missed where he said it was causing her discomfort, if he did.


Missed what is causing discomfort?  Hmmm....tumors, eyes bulging, not eating, biting out in pain........I sure hope I am never reincarnated as a pet in your care because what you so obviously do not know about animals is that they hide their pain very well - it's called survival.  Noticeable discomfort?  What do you want the rat to do, write you a letter?


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 5, 2010)

Kathy said:


> Missed what is causing discomfort?  Hmmm....tumors, eyes bulging, not eating, biting out in pain........I sure hope I am never reincarnated as a pet in your care because what you so obviously do not know about animals is that they hide their pain very well - it's called survival.  Noticeable discomfort?  What do you want the rat to do, write you a letter?





Kathy said:


> Here's the deal.......NO ONE, including YOU, XHEXDEX, know what it is like to be anything but human - you just assume that you know how all other living creatures think and feel -but that is impossible to know.


Nice contradiction.  You're assuming the tumor causes discomfort.  You assume the eyes are bulging in the first place (they're not) and then you're assuming they cause discomfort.

Biting out in pain?  Was the rat squeaking when it was biting?  If not...sorry, no indicator that it's a symptom of discomfort.

As far as noticable discomfort...someone as 'seasoned' with animals as you would surely know that rats do, in fact, squeak when they are in pain.

Funny you talk about reincarnation here and pearly gates on another thread -confused?

Wait, don't answer - I already know.


----------



## Crysta (Aug 5, 2010)

Just my opinion on the survival part of your post Kathy. 


> what you so obviously do not know about animals is that they hide their pain very well - it's called survival.


Animals arent like us they look for any ability to live, and don't commit suicide because they can't live through something. When their bodies finally can't handle it, they just curll up and sleep. Continouis sleep, that leads to the end of them. (its not suicide because they've used up their available sources of energy)

We see pain differently, the survival instinct in most of us isn't active as strongly as other animals, especially when we are weak with our emotions - which is our weakness, but also our strength.

In the end, its for our own emotional value that we put critters to sleep - because it is usually our fault we have caused those sicknesses that persit in them, be it that we've interbred them for thousands of years, or that we accidently drop them and cause irriversable damage (t's)


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Bad news*

Well I checked on her this morning when I woke up. She is breathing very heavily, she can barely move, and she is shaking very badly. I have been rubbing her head and she just closes her eyes when I do.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 6, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Well I checked on her this morning when I woke up. She is breathing very heavily, she can barely move, and she is shaking very badly. I have been rubbing her head and she just closes her eyes when I do.


Ok, that is a sign (to me) that there's more going on than just that tumor.  My guess is that she's got cancer in other parts of her body as well.

I feel that your best option (if it's possible) is to have her put to sleep at this point.

Part of the reason I don't keep rats any more - I get too attached to them.


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yea, this will be my last rat as well. I will keep you all updated on what happens.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 6, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Yea, this will be my last rat as well. I will keep you all updated on what happens.


Sorry to hear.:8o


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 6, 2010)

Her one eye that bulges has some yellow liquid coming out of it. She isnt moving much and is still shaking. I have been rubbing her ears to try to comfort her. I would be surprised if she lived through the night.


----------



## Ms.X (Aug 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Part of the reason I don't keep rats any more - I get too attached to them.


I am so sorry to hear about this, Jake.  I share the same sentiment as both you and Joe...their lives are far too short.  My last girl cost me over $500 in vet bills on her final night, only for me to be told that she had cancer and the treatment cost would start at $1200.


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have her out now and I can see that her tumor has grown more over the past few days. Her eye is still draining pretty badly. She is moving s little more now that Im holding her though.


----------



## Crysta (Aug 7, 2010)

could have held her on your lap on the way to the 2 hr away vet. 

Sorry to hear though its sad. 

Crysta


----------



## Exo (Aug 7, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> I have her out now and I can see that her tumor has grown more over the past few days. Her eye is still draining pretty badly. She is moving s little more now that Im holding her though.


.......So....Do you plan on having her put to sleep? You seem to be waiting a bit long.....


----------



## malevolentrobot (Aug 7, 2010)

wow, i'm really late to this thread...

its tragic that rats seem to be very prone to these types of tumors, cancer, etc. the store i work at was breeding blue rats for a small amount of time, and would try and find new blood but it seems that the blue colour was especially prone to having their lives shortened, so i eventually convinced them to pull the plug on breeding them entirely. i don't know if any but the last batch are alive now, two/three years after the fact. it was heartbreaking witnessing it firsthand with the female i bought (who we never figured out how she exactly died, since it was rather sudden compared to her siblings) and hearing the other owners, some of whom i'd grown very close to, tell me about the complications.

as others have said, i think from seeing the pics and my experiences from what i've seen/heard, euthanasia is, indeed, your best option.

its a pity rats have such short lives, they truely are wonderful creatures. i wish you both the best and hope her suffering ends soon. the attachment versus the time you get is short and heartbreaking, imo so i haven't kept any rodents since because of that reason


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 7, 2010)

Exo said:


> .......So....Do you plan on having her put to sleep? You seem to be waiting a bit long.....


Yes I do. I have been trying to find a more local place, but nothing. Im calling the LPS on monday to see if they know of any place, if the dont, then Im going to try to get some time to go to the distant place and have her taken care of there. Thanks for all of help everybody. I will let you know on monday what happened.


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Aug 7, 2010)

As others have said, I'd go ahead and put her down if you haven't already. So sorry for your loss man.


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm sorry she has worsened.  Putting a good friend to sleep is heartbreaking, but only for us.  Remember...new legs;new wings.  She's ready for freedom, now.


----------



## Lisa Gayle 713 (Aug 8, 2010)

jhuff23, I am so sorry for your loss. I had a pet rat that was suffering. I actually euthanized him myself. It was heart-wrenching. I cried the whole time, but I thought it was the right thing to do.

I can only tell you I no longer keep rats... it is too hard emotionally for me.


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 8, 2010)

Well I found a place thats only a 10 minute drive away that puts small rodents to sleep. So Im going to call them tomorrow and ask if I need an appointment to come in. Its a local vet. Bittersweet news. Good news and bad at the same time. At least my girl wont be in pain any more.

I had to walk away from a table of pet rets for sale at a reptile show today. Shame they have such short life spans.


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well the appointment is in about 20 minutes. Im getting ready to leave.  It sucks, but it's for her own good.


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well its done. She's gone. Thanks for the help everybody. I really appreciated it.


----------



## Sunset (Aug 10, 2010)

its the  tumor that smells. if i were you i would kill her. because you know shes not happy. shes going to die sooner or later.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 10, 2010)

offroad537 said:


> its the  tumor that smells. if i were you i would kill her. because you know shes not happy. shes going to die sooner or later.


Not much of a reader, are you?


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 10, 2010)

offroad537 said:


> its the  tumor that smells. if i were you i would kill her. because you know shes not happy. shes going to die sooner or later.


Well if you would have read the entire thread you would know that I know this already, and that she has already been put to sleep. But thanks anyways.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Jake,

I'm sorry for your loss, but I do think you did the right thing for her.  As you said, it sucks they have such short life spans, considering they're the best rodent to have as a pet.

Oh, and:



zonbonzovi said:


> Not much of a reader, are you?


Despite the tone of this thread, I have to say, that made me chuckle.

--Joe


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Joe. They are awesome pets.

And yea zonbonzovi's comment made me laugh too, lol.


----------



## DrAce (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm late to the thread, but I have a question/comment.

Was the lump examined by a vet? Did the vet who put her down examine it?

Because it sounds, to me, like it could well have been a nasty abscess.  A lump which grows considerably over a day or two? That's not normally a cancer. They grow fast, but not over 48 hours! Heck, I've seen cancerous lab mice who have tumour suppression genes turned off, and they don't have lumps which grow that fast.

And a smell would be consistent with an abscess.  As would a weepy eye.  And the rapid degeneration.  And possibly being sore to the touch.

It all sounds to me like she had a cut/puncture wound which she got infected, and it went sceptic. My hunch is that lancing that 'tumour' would have given you a lot of fluid.  Was it firm to the touch?


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 27, 2010)

The vet did examine her before she put her down and she said that it was a tumor. She said that a lot of white lab rats are bred for the purpose of developing tumors. I did not touch the area because I didnt want her to bite out of pain.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 27, 2010)

This whole thread was very dramatic to read, Jake you did the right thing not a lot of people can handle your situation very responsibly. I'm proud of you bro...


----------



## DrAce (Aug 28, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> The vet did examine her before she put her down and she said that it was a tumor. She said that a lot of white lab rats are bred for the purpose of developing tumors. I did not touch the area because I didnt want her to bite out of pain.


It's true, white rats in general are susceptible to tumours, but this is as much a natural thing as anything else. Rodents are susceptible to tumours - it's a consequence of their fast metabolism in part.

If the vet checked it out, then I guess it was a malignancy, but it really did sound, to me, like an abscess.

You did the right thing.

For the record, an extremely rapid, cheep, and pain free method of terminating a rat/mouse's life is called 'cervical dislocation' - breaking the neck. It's completely instant, if done right.  If done wrong, it's still virtually instant.

CO2 asphyxiation is actually quite painful, as it causes acidification of the blood first.


----------



## tarantulaeddie0 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Rip*

I kno its not the best thing to think about,having to put her to sleep, but now shes in a better place, in no pain.


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your pain, and glad your friend is relieved of hers. I've been through the same many times with my rodents;it's hard to love that which is so transient,yet so hard not to. New legs;new wings.


----------



## Lisa Gayle 713 (Aug 28, 2010)

She'll be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for you at the end of your days...

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

